# Letter with cheques



## Kerry1 (3 Aug 2020)

Hi Brendan, many thanks for all your hard work with this redress case. I'm going to be away for a few weeks and I think the letters from AIB with the cheques will be posted this month. Anyone got an idea re when they will be posting these?


----------

